# Sticky  More Low Cost Spay and Neuter Organizations US/Canada



## Jeanie

Thanks to Doodlebug for this link:

http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html

Please let me know if you know of any other organization! Thanks.


----------



## 1frankie7

*Re: More Low Cost Spay and Neuter Organizations by State*

Could you post a list of low cost spayneuter organizations for ontario? I can't find any, the last one I looked at charged 168$! It would be cheaper to get them neuterd at a vet(I am contemplating taking in a stray)!


----------



## Jeanie

*Re: More Low Cost Spay and Neuter Organizations US, Canada*

There are quite a few organizations in Canada here on Google! Good luck!

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=lo ... =&gs_rfai=


----------



## Toirtis

In Calgary, Alberta, Canada we have:

http://www.meowfoundation.com/data/1/re ... poster.pdf


----------



## tarah44

Toirtis said:


> In Calgary, Alberta, Canada we have:
> 
> http://www.meowfoundation.com/data/1/re ... poster.pdf


The City of Calgary Animal Services offers no cost spay/neuter as well.

The City of Calgary: No Cost Spay and Neuter Program


----------



## sandyrivers

*TNR help in Montreal Canada?*

Hi,

Kitten season is here!

If any one knows of any organisations in Montreal Canada that will/would take TNR cats, please let me know.

I am currently TNR'ing at my own cost... Getting expensive and running out of funds!!!

I would really like to know if anyone knows groups/associations that could help out. I currently have 6 cats in need of TRN in my alley, they would be really easy to trap, as they are friendly with me.

So far everyone I contacted in my area cannot help out!

sandyrivers


----------



## Venusworld21

The one I use isn't on the first link posted. Coalition Humane in Tacoma, WA is great. No residency requirement so I can drive up from the neighboring county.  $35 for males. $50 for females. TNR is $20 (ferals only). Minor additional charges ($15) for problems like hernias or cryptorchids. I've taken a total of 9 cats up there so far and 6 more are scheduled to be snipped first thing tomorrow morning. 

Coalition: HUMAnE -- Low Cost Spay Neuter Tacoma


----------



## katbaalew

WAG in Eugene Oregon-cheap prices and good for vaccines too. 

Note: I know its low cost, but the first ave spay neuter in Eugene is in a really bad lawsuit at the moment regarding unethical practices (starving animals that were going to be euthanized because it was a waste of money to give them food). I'd really like to see them removed from the list until they get their act together.


----------



## Kupla

In Kerrville Texas there is also the Freemon Fritz Vet clinic/shelter and they do low cost spay and neuter for dogs and cats. 515 Spur 100 Kerrville, TX 78028
(830) 257-4144

Be sure to call ahead for an appointment because most of the time their surgery is 
booked up to over a month in advance.


----------



## Manue

sandyrivers said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kitten season is here!
> 
> If any one knows of any organisations in Montreal Canada that will/would take TNR cats, please let me know.
> 
> I am currently TNR'ing at my own cost... Getting expensive and running out of funds!!!
> 
> I would really like to know if anyone knows groups/associations that could help out. I currently have 6 cats in need of TRN in my alley, they would be really easy to trap, as they are friendly with me.
> 
> So far everyone I contacted in my area cannot help out!
> 
> sandyrivers


Do you know if the Montreal SPCA has a TNR programme? 
I'm sure you've already looked into that, I'm just curious.


----------

